# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Michael McNeill

## cherokee

_I really hope that it's OK to put this notice on here.

_I met you, Michael, for the very first time on Monday in the Cancer Shop in Wick.  You were very friendly and had a smile on your face a mile-wide, if thats possible !!  You were so polite and looked very smart.

Your Mum has every reason to be so very proud of you, as I'm sure you were of your family, Michael.

It was such a pleasure to meet a lovely, smart and pleasant young man.

God Bless you, Michael, and those you have left behind...... :Frown:  x

----------


## Torvaig

A lovely post cherokee.....

----------


## RJM

Lovely indeed. And what a lovely tribute from his Mum today in the groat and a lovely photograph of them both.
Life is cruel. 

RIP Michael.

----------


## chocolatechip

I knew Micheal too, I had the pleasure of working with him in Cancer Research Shop and also going to Wick High with him too!!! A very pleseant young man so much potential!! Will be missed!! Thinking of his mum and family at this very sad and difficult time lots of love xxx

----------

